# visa quota and labor camp



## andy2329 (Aug 6, 2013)

we are a big telecom construction company in abu dhabi. we received one notice that if the the company apply less than 35 visa (here 35 is in accordance with company situation, so just ingnore it. for other company, maybe the number is different), then no need to apply for the labor camp; but if u wanna upgrade visa quota above 35, then u have to apply for the labor camp, it is said 700 aed per person per month for living in the labor camp; 350aed for not living there. i feel rediculous about this notice. can anyone verify it for me? it is carried out by the govenment?

and also, i need to know the below info.

1. how to decide the visa quota for a company? commercial premise? type of company?
2. how many ways to upgrade the visa quota? and the fee? which is most economical? ( our company is running out of visa quota)
3. for a construction company, must our labor live in the labor camp? can we arrage other living places? 

sincerely thanks to all the warm-hearts here.

ken


----------

